# which jet size? 130-135-140



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I've got a 130, 135, and a 140 size jet in my HMF JET kit that came in my bundle. I have an HMF slip on performance a 2 inch snork and a k&n air filter. Any idea which one I should try first? That's all that came in my kit was those 3 jets. Thanks and very much appreciate the advice.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

135 front 140 rear


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

It's on my Honda foreman 500 not my brute......only one carb.


----------

